# New Murder Tank Pictures



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

New Pictures of my cult. Enjoy









View attachment 72451


View attachment 72452


View attachment 72453


View attachment 72454


View attachment 72455


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

what about a background for the tank tho?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

what fish in in the second to last pic? the one that is 'fading'?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I agree. Nice pics, but definitely toss a background on that tank.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice pics man whats the 4th pic


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

The 4th pic is my black belt cichlid(also seen in picture 1 and 2). His name is Lord of Violence


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

As far as backrounds go,a good one can look nice, but i often find they look cheesy , and i believe they confuse the fish


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice how big of a tank u got them in


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> As far as backrounds go,a good one can look nice, but i often find they look cheesy , and i believe they confuse the fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And plain open glass doesn't? I tend to simply slap on a black one these days. That's my personal preference.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

awesome fish


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> As far as backrounds go,a good one can look nice, but i often find they look cheesy , and i believe they confuse the fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya, but they dont looks as cheesy as cords hanging down









go to walmart and pick up 2 peices of black construction paper. I do that for most of my tanks and it works just fine









and that black belt looks nice. How's its agression?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

so is that black belt fading? if so, its gonna look amazing once done.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> freakgasolinefightaccident said:
> 
> 
> > As far as backrounds go,a good one can look nice, but i often find they look cheesy , and i believe they confuse the fish :nod:
> ...


Heavy duty garbage bags work well, too...


----------



## tigger (Mar 19, 2004)

as blackbelts get older the color intensifies especially the males. blackbelts are aggro but it depends on the fish. my 5" tried to punk my 10" trimac but after about 2 mins the tables turned. but yeah the blackbelt looks pretty cool.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> nice how big of a tank u got them in
> [snapback]1151355[/snapback]​


That's my 90g tank. Thought you read my other threads











lemmywinks said:


> freakgasolinefightaccident said:
> 
> 
> > As far as backrounds go,a good one can look nice, but i often find they look cheesy , and i believe they confuse the fish :nod:
> ...


The black belt is a real badass,2nd in the pecking order,he has been living with the big oscar (Mayhem) for about 6 months now and has always been subservient.He abuses my FH though.



Puff said:


> so is that black belt fading? if so, its gonna look amazing once done.
> [snapback]1151577[/snapback]​


I don't know what all this talk about fading is but in that picture he's halfway between his "normal" colors and his "war" colors. When he's pissed he gets pale,his black belt is VERY visible and he develops black stripes running horizontally between his eyes, his chin turns black too. His eyes change from yellow to deep blue, he's a very interesting fish.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Puff said:


> so is that black belt fading? if so, its gonna look amazing once done.
> [snapback]1151577[/snapback]​


Very few cichlids "fade", and the blackbelt is not one of them


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

awesome fish


----------



## dood (Jan 7, 2005)

Need something on the back?Looks like a 55gallon to me.but just guessing


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

dood said:


> Need something on the back?Looks like a 55gallon to me.but just guessing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha what makes it look like a 55? BTW this goes for everyone, im adding NO BACKROUND,just to spite you all...no im kidding i'll work something out,i'll make my pics look better in the future.


----------



## dood (Jan 7, 2005)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> dood said:
> 
> 
> > Need something on the back?Looks like a 55gallon to me.but just guessing
> ...


HA! I agree! This is "Dood's" wife , and I think your tank is awsome,







everyone's a critic!!!HAHAHAH


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Cool fish


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> dood said:
> 
> 
> > Need something on the back?Looks like a 55gallon to me.but just guessing
> ...


Now thats the SPirit!!!!









The red's/orange on that Oscar are Awesome man. Stunning Fish :nod:


----------

